# ECUADOR | Railways



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

PICTURES


----------



## ironalbo (Aug 26, 2009)

Any proyect???


----------



## t2contra (Oct 10, 2007)

Those steam engines are beautiful. They are the only antique/classical mechanical objects I am fond of.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

*Oficial web page 
*
http://trenecuador.com/en/


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Nexis (Aug 7, 2007)

Do you have a map of the various Railways in Ecuador?


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Nexis said:


> Do you have a map of the various Railways in Ecuador?


----------



## Robi_damian (Jun 15, 2008)

How much dos a Quayaquil to Quito train take? And are there any non-tourist operations around?


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)

Robi_damian said:


> How much dos a Quayaquil to Quito train take? And are there any non-tourist operations around?


From Guayaquil to Quito see:
Cruise-train

Only Turist, short trips are lower expensive.


----------



## Railfan (Nov 15, 2006)




----------



## Busfotodotnl (Mar 18, 2009)

An uncertain future now the government want to stop financing the railways:






Ferrocarriles del Ecuador EP, tras 10 años de creación, será eliminada | Ecuador | Noticias | El Universo


Aún se desconoce quién asumirá el mantenimiento de la red ferroviaria del país.




www.eluniverso.com


----------

